# Problema con JDM. No Graba 18f2550 ni 16f628a



## hacktek (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola. 

Eh creado este tema porque ya no doy mas e armado infinidad de programadores Art2003, JDM LPT1, Otro metodo raro:S , y ahora estoy luchando con un jdm serial. 

El objetibo de estos programadores era poder programar el 18f2550 para armarme le pickit2clone. 
para no seguidesvirtuando el tema de pickit2 clone opte por plantear mi problema aca.

Programadores Armados: 

El ART2003:
Test Hardware winpic. Error
Reconocer pic : Desconocido (18f2550)

http://stolz.de.be/ (lvp cable)
Test Hardware winpic. Error
Reconocer pic : Desconocido (18f2550)

http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/pcb2.htm
Test Hardware winpic. OK
Reconocer pic : Desconocido (18f2550)

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm 
Test Medicion ICPROG Indicado por web: OK
icprog Grabado : 0000h (16f928a)
Test Hardware winpic. OK
Reconocer pic : Desconocido (18f2550 y 16f928a)

En Cuanto a este ultimo cabe destacar que medi(Multimetro) los pines del com1 y Test Hardware, dan los voltajes indicados.
En el de hardware hay una variacion de -0.10v a 0.10v (MCLR Tengo 12.56V) en base a los resultados de la web.

Cabe destacar que arme un adaptador para el 18f2550 debido a que el pcb no trae iscp.(adjunto Foto)

Equipos de Prueba Intel P4 con  xp
AMD athlon con xp


Espero me puedan ayudar.

PDT: Tambien configure el com en win xp en base a la web.


----------



## piratex (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya es demasiado raro no crees? estas seguro de que el PIC esta bueno ? seguro seguro? que este nuevo no quiere decir que este bueno...


----------



## hacktek (Feb 25, 2009)

los mismo pienso ya encarge otro a santiago. aunke son caros no tengo muchas alternativas :S

Aunque = es raro que todos esten malos los 2 16f628a y los 2 18f2550, :S 

Hoy pruebo lo del condensador de 1nf entreel data y pgm...

Bueno Esop. byes.

PDT: si alguien conoce a alguien de viña con programador porfavor hagamelo saber


----------



## felixls (Feb 25, 2009)

Hacktec, a mi el JDM sin el condensador (de 100nf - no 1nf -)no me programa el PIC 18F2550, ojo al piojo


----------



## piratex (Feb 25, 2009)

jeje si ojo al piojo.. el JDM es muy mañoso! asi que esos detallitos son importantes!


----------



## hacktek (Feb 26, 2009)

mmm creo que nos confundimos. 

en el esquema que me mostraste: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sale un condensador de 1nf no de 100nf. el jdm lo arme con los componente indicados en la web.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm

Eso si cave destacar que no pude encontrar el condensador de 63v le puse de 50v, como me explicaste pense que es muy dificil que el jdm queme dicho condensador, ahora si me equivoco los cambio por de 100v (se que segun tu explicacion debi comprar de 100v pero puse en duda que el jdm alcanze los 50v y los intente  con esos, aunque la logica indique que debi poner de 100V)

Me asalta una duda pero no la queria plantear porque en la web dice que ese es el voltaje pero me parece que 12v a   VPP o MCLR es mucho o estoy mal?

en una de esas ese voltaje me quema los pic que pongo.

Estoy pensando seriamente en comprar el jdm a olimex. debido a que los componentes no los encontre en niun lado y me da susto usar alternativas por mas que me digan que = funciona :S

Gracias.


----------



## felixls (Feb 26, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> mmm creo que nos confundimos.
> 
> en el esquema que me mostraste:
> 
> ...



Lo que figura en la imagen está bien, pero no es el condensador de desacople, te explico:

El desacople es necesario por que los circuitos integrados conmutan a muy altas velocidades y al conmutar producen cortos en la linea de alimentacion que pueden afectar a otros circuitos, es por eso que se añaden capacitores de desacoplo que absorven estos cortos y evitan que se caiga el voltaje en la linea durante algunos microsegundos 

En general se pone un capacitor de 100nF en la alimentacion de cada integrado y un capacitor de 1 a 10uF por cada 10 a 20 integrados, tambien se acostumbra poner un capacitor electrolitico de 100uF a la entrada de alimentacion general del PCB cuando se alimenta de fuente externa o la fuente alimenta a varias placas al mismo tiempo 

En el caso de los convertidores AD se les llegan a poner incluso 2 o 3 capacitores de distinta capacitancia en paralelo con la alimentacion para minimizar lo mas posible interferencias durante la digitalizacion de las señales analogicas.

Colocalos lo mas pegados posible a las patas de alimentacion ordenados del mas pequeño al mas grande



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Eso si cave destacar que no pude encontrar el condensador de 63v le puse de 50v, como me explicaste pense que es muy dificil que el jdm queme dicho condensador, ahora si me equivoco los cambio por de 100v (se que segun tu explicacion debi comprar de 100v pero puse en duda que el jdm alcanze los 50v y los intente  con esos, aunque la logica indique que debi poner de 100V)


Como te expliqué el valor, mientras esté por arriba de los 25v, no es importante en este circuito, intentá si querés cambiar algún condensador electrolítico por uno de tantalio, pero por tus mediciones no tenés un problema que surja del conversor DC-DC.



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Me asalta una duda pero no la queria plantear porque en la web dice que ese es el voltaje pero me parece que 12v a   VPP o MCLR es mucho o estoy mal?
> 
> en una de esas ese voltaje me quema los pic que pongo.


Ese voltaje es el correcto, por favor lee el manual de microchip:
http://www.google.com.ar/url?q=http...t&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNEh1vRnJLOeyWknvCiExmgZAbvcOQ


----------



## hacktek (Feb 26, 2009)

Gracias ahora comprendi el concepto desacople pero nose si tengo que poner el condensador en cuestion o ya esta :S.

y donde va ?


----------



## felixls (Feb 26, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ahora comprendi el concepto desacople pero nose si tengo que poner el condensador en cuestion o ya esta :S.
> 
> y donde va ?



El de 1nf va donde dice el diagrama que te mostré y el otro va entre VDD y Vss (pata 8/19 y 20 del PIC 18F2550).

Te muestro también unas fotos de mi programador JDM, es muy casero, fue me parece una de mis primeras placas así que a reír, mucho, he  

http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1050001.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1050002.jpg

http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1050003.jpg

*EDIT*: Me había equivocado en los pines:
8 y 19: Es VSS
20: Es VDD.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya felix si ese JMD funciona lo tendrías que añadir a tu blog así está a disposición de todos.

PD: Tu blog está buenisimos hay varios circuitos interesantes entre lo que destaco tu placa de desarrollo multimicro.


----------



## felixls (Feb 26, 2009)

Que bueno que te guste Jonathan, me llevó mucho trabajo también el pickit2, pegale una mirada que no es igual al tuyo en algunas cosas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya lo voy a mirar y estoy trabajando en el tema del desarrollo de un nuevo modelo de pickit2 clone más práctico con un zocalito ZIF.


----------



## felixls (Feb 27, 2009)

hacktek, revisando la foto del adaptador veo un cable de la pata 26 suelto. Por qué no está conectado a VSS? a donde lo conectaste?


----------



## hacktek (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola
en mi adaptador el pin 26 lo tire a masa del db9, 

segun el esquema que utilize similar al tuyo pero no lleva el condensador de 1nf sale pgm a tierra. tonces agarre un cable y lo tire a la tierra del db9 :S 

Tengo los componentes para armar el adaptador con el condensador entre 26 - 28 pero ahora me toy cambiando de casa y no eh tenido tiempo. 

Haber si comprendi bien entre la pata 19 y 8 pongo un condensador de 100nf ?

En realidad eh dejado un oco de lado el intento con el 18f2550 debido a que no me toma el 16f628a para el cual se supone esta creado.


----------



## felixls (Feb 27, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> en mi adaptador el pin 26 lo tire a masa del db9,
> 
> segun el esquema que utilize similar al tuyo pero no lleva el condensador de 1nf sale pgm a tierra. tonces agarre un cable y lo tire a la tierra del db9 :S


A la masa del db9?     No!        



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Haber si comprendi bien entre la pata 19 y 8 pongo un condensador de 100nf ?


No, me había equivocado ya corregí el post, es entre 8y19 (masa o vss) y  20 (vdd).


----------



## hacktek (Feb 27, 2009)

Haber  eh logrado hacer que grabe 16f628 ya es un gran progreso, ahora se que le jdm esta funcionando que tenia nose :S 

Ahora la pregunta es saben de algun otro soft alternativo al winpic que grabe 18f2550 con jdm? el    
winpic no quiere nada con niun pic ni 16f628 ni 18f2550 siendo el primero grabado correctamente con icprog.

Gracias.

PDT:Estoy usando un condensador de 100nf entre 20 y19, el de 1nf no lo eh podido encontrar. al tenerlo los pruebo.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Feb 27, 2009)

hola hacktek, como te comentaba no tengo ningun problema en ayudarte si lo deseas. vivimos relativamente cerca. Avisame, pues si vienes a mi casa yo no te cobraria nada (algun refrigerio no mas jajajja), a mi tambien me costo bastante echar a andar mi programador.
Vamos pero no te rindas!... jejeje
Por cierto con el que me resulto fue un jdm2 de instructables, que trae varios socalos (18 en este se pueden porgramar los de 8 pines tambien, 28, y 40 pines) pueden porgramar varios pics. te puede servir para despues tambien. 
Te dejo el link: http://www.instructables.com/id/JDM2-based-PIC-Programmer/

Bueno, suerte!, de verdad me avisas no mas...
chao.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola.

Muchas Gracias por la oferta. la tengo presente pero voy muy poco a santiago (por no decir nunca).

Ahora estoy seguro que el drama esta con el winpic800. grabo bien los 16f628a inclusive los que creia quemados por programadores anteriores funcionan! ahora me sobran 16f628a  

Pero el winpic800 me lo detecta como desconocido y no lo graba. reitero mi regunta alguien sabe de otro soft que soporte los 18f2550 aparte del winpic800?


----------



## hacktek (Feb 28, 2009)

Bueno... despues de tanto lesear con el jdm, logre programar el 18f2550 y adivinen, era el winpic800, baje la ultima version y me lo reconocio al tiro. yo tenia 3.63 y baje 3.64, y listo...

Ahora tengo que revisar mi pickit2 algo anda mal :S(la practica hace al maestro. ojala se aplique a mi ).

Al conectarlo dice "Dispositivo usb no reconocido" segun mi logica si fuera prolema de hardware, ya estaria en corto  tambien es probable que haya estado realmente dañado el pic los cual dudo debido a que no ubiera pasado la verificacion..

El pickit2 (soft) tampoco lo reconoce. es probable que con win7 no funcione, me convenze mas a buscar un pc con xp 

Bueno muchisimas gracias a todos por apoyarme con el jdm.


----------



## felixls (Feb 28, 2009)

Felicitaciones, nunca perdí la fe, aunque algunas veces te querías rendir... jeje...

Adelante!


----------



## hacktek (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola. 

       Casi Casi me rendi ..

Bueno varias personas ya me an preguntado por pm o mp :S cual de los programadores me funciono, y alguna rcomendacion.

Primero que nada el JDM que me dio resultados fue. 
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm 

Las principales causas del no reconocimiento del 18f2550 pueden haber sido las siguientes.

1° El Winpic800 debe haber quedado mal instalado(No me gusta hablar de programas mal instalados porque que hace el ususario pa instalar mal? no darle un buen click a next? ahhh le falto fuerza, Paseme un martillo pa instalar bien)

2° Tantos intentos con distintos programadores que de alguna forma se haya corrompido el winpic800(Dudo so pero puede ser posible)

3° Tanto probar programadores deje la ka.... con las configuraciones y nunca mas funciono(Altamente probable casi seguro)

Solucion: Una sola para las 3 anteriores desinstalar winpic800 pasar algun soft de limpieza Ccleaner(recomendado) para limpiar entradas registro. y reinstalar la ultima verision.

Despues de revisado el paso anterior si aun no reconoce puede ser por:

4° Falta de Condensadores.
Solucion: . Condensadore de 100nf pata 19 o 8 a 20 , 1nf  pata 28 a 26. 

5° Problemas de hardware PC.
Solucion: Multimetro y comenzar midiendo los pines del db9 si entregan el voltaje correspondiente.(En la web de programador sale como medirlos)

6° Problemas hardware Programador. 
Solucion: Descargar icprog(encontre muy bueno el metodo que tiene para el test de hardware) y seguir los pasos de la web. 

Espero le pueda servir a alguien estos consejos.

PDT: Si los Voltajes no corresponden en el pc prueba en otro, si los voltajes no corresponden en jdm testea los componentes uno a uno.


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola hacktek, muchas gracias por las indicaciones ya que yo fui uno de los que te pregunto 

Y tambien te quiero preguntar si el diodo zener de 5.1V lo puedo remplazar por uno zener de 5.6V, ya que no consegui te 5.1...

Desde ya muchas gracias, Saludos!


----------



## hacktek (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola.

Lamento decirte que mi nivel de electronica no es suficiente para dicernir si es posible o no el remplazo de dicho diodo.

Disculpa mi ignorancia te recomendaria esperar haber si pasa alguien con mas conocimientos y te soluciona la duda

Adios.


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 2, 2009)

muchas gracias, pues esperare a que alguien lea y me diga...
Saludos!


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola, te queria preguntar como hiziste para conectar el 18f2550 al jdmd, porque en la pagina pone un zocalo de 18pines pero el 18f2550 no tiene 28?

Saludos!

edit: ya vi que utilizaste un adaptador jejeje, me podes pasar la pagina de donde sacaste la información para el adaptador?


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 16, 2009)

hola, tengo un problemita y no se como solucionarlo...
habia montado el jdmd en un protoboard y andaba todo bien
ahora lo acabo de pasarlo a un pcb y resulta que cuando verifico el hardware en el ic-prog no se me habilita el "Data In" cuando yo selecciono el "Habilitar el Data Out", mientras que cuando lo arme en el protoboard si se habilitaban...
estuve repasando el circuito que solde y no veo el error...
alguien me podria dar alguna idea de por donde mirar?
Saludos!


----------



## piratex (Mar 17, 2009)

yo tuve problemas con un  WINPIC800 que baje por ahi, que no se instalaba... como solucion baje uno que traia instalacion (instala unos drivers) y ahi funciono perfectamente!


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 17, 2009)

gracias piratex, pero lo raro es que cuando lo tenia en el protoboard andaba bien y ahora que lo solde en el pcb no anda igual que antes ....


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola amigos, quiero retomar éste tema, pues tengo un programador JDM  que usa el puerto COM 1, y la pega que tengo, es casi la misma que la que aui se está tratando.
Los pic tipo 16f84 los grabo sin problema, pero el 16f628, me devuelve siempre eun error al comenzar, segun el mensaje de error, en la primera posición que ha grabado, al verificar no ha correspondido, tengo puesto el "verificar durante la grabación" y al darle al botón de grabar, abre el puerto y me dá el error de forma instantanea, utilizo el winpic, pero lo mismo me pasa con el icprog con drivers para xp.
El archivo .hex lo he obtenido de diversos sitios,por si estuviese mal, incluso le he probado a grabar otros archivos para 16f628 por ver si éstos los graba, pero tampoco.

He hecho la placa del LC meter versión II, lo he montado todo, y ahora, no me graba el dichoso pic.
¿Podeis echarme una mano?
Entiendo que el winpic está bien configurado ya que si me graba los 16f84, y el icprog, también.

No entiendo nada de programación de pics, aunque sí de electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## jhony85 (May 21, 2010)

yo estoy trabajndo este circuito http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /ezpic/index.html
par aprogramar un 18f2550 tambien. de momento no he hecho las pruebas porque me falta un componente, pero las haré pronto. ¿se puede cargar el programa al 2550 con ICPROG? me he descargado la ultima version y solo  aparece el 2585.

un saludo


----------



## seaarg (May 21, 2010)

Llego un poco tarde, pero yo nunca pude grabar el 16F628 en JDM hasta que puse un resistor de 460 ohms desde el pin 10 del micro a masa. A partir de ahi funciono de maravillas.


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2010)

He logrado grabarlo levantando el pin Nº 10 sin que entre en contacto con el zócalo. Cosas raras.
Saludos.


----------



## cox (Jul 18, 2010)

hacktek, una consulta..

estoy tratando de resolver esta duda porque me quiero armar el pickit 2 clone de felixls, veo que has logrado grabar el 18f2550 con el JDM,  pero estoy con las pruebas cuando me doy cuenta que la duda que me surge es que el grabador tiene zocalo de 18 y el pic tiene 28 pines

¿porque esta armado así? ¿hay alguna conversion de pines que no estoy viendo?

gracias y un saludo,


----------



## willynovi (Jul 18, 2010)

hola cox, a ver si con esto te sirve.
recuerda que en la hoja de datos de cada pic puedes ver cuales son los pines que se usan para programar.
Por lo general son los indicados como VSS, VDD, VPP, PGC y PGD.

Para el 18F2550 con un JDM he tenido que poner una resistencia en serie de 100 ohm al PGC (Pin 27 = RB6)


----------



## Trinquete (Jul 18, 2010)

Buenas ,os felicito Yó tambien tengo problemas con el JDM ,seguiré este tema.
Un saludo.


----------



## asdlocal (Dic 29, 2010)

felixls dijo:


> Felicitaciones, nunca perdí la fe, aunque algunas veces te querías rendir... jeje...
> 
> Adelante!



Sabes casi me vuelvo loko  al no poder grabar. al principio pense q era el grabador, pero lo revise muchas veces arme muchos grabadores (cuando menos unos 5) pero ahora lo tengo armado en un protoboard (es el multipic programmer v5.2) es el que supuestamente soporta varias gammas, pero no da, simplemente no reconoce el dispositivo (aunque el hardware si.) revise el diagrama y la posicion de los circuitos y el micro.. aun asi no da... no se q hacer.

Help me .. Por favor ....


----------



## seshumaru (Jul 16, 2011)

yo estaba con problemas  no me salia ningun grabador de pic pues era el zener que no polarice bien  y tus compuertas de dv9 de la pc algunas fallan la mia solo reconoce en una salida.


----------

